# How to build a planted terrarium



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a exo terra 30x30x45 tall terrarium and i wanted to have some sort of frogs so i wanted to know how to make a planted viv and make a background with all real plants and where to get the plants from will be a bonus.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If I am correct in my assumptions from your post, you have no experience in keeping frogs, or in setting up and planting a vivarium?

If this is true, then sorry to be the bearer of bad news but a 30x30x45 is too small for a beginner. It can be too difficult for the inexperienced to plant such a small viv in a manner that allows for the keeping of even the smallest of frogs. Small vivs like this are best used for only the tiniest of frogs, many of which are unsuitable for beginners anyway, and then only when the person setting it up knows how to maximise the space from experience.

I would reccomend at least a 40cm cube for terrestrial frogs, or for tree frogs a 40x40x60 cm tall. Or in Exo Terra sizes, a 45cm cube, or a 45x45x45cm tall. The bigger the better though.

Ade


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

i dont have any experiance with frogs what small frogs can i have in there. or any other animals but i really want to make a planted viv


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

and i dont have any idea on planted viv thats why i asked about it


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

In general its harder to keep the temperatures and humidity at constant levels in a smaller vivarium so I think thats why he said that.It can be done but then you are restricting yourself to the "thumbnail " species of Dartfrog.
I have some imitator jerebos in this size vivarium and they are fine but conversely I have some reticulata in a 60x 60 x 60cm.In general even small species benefit from a larger enclosure and of course you will be able to grow more plants in there .


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*hi there*

hi there check out my planted vivs they are all planted with real plants 
any advice i help with please ask 
... scot


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Plants*

hi there take a look here Just Airplants 

Hope it helps 


Paul


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> i dont have any experiance with frogs what small frogs can i have in there. or any other animals but i really want to make a planted viv


For adult frogs I would say you could JUST about fit an adult pair of thumbnail darts in there. Thumbnail darts are not a good beginner species though.

As Ade says I'd reccomend getting a bigger tank. I so use 30/30/45cm tanks, but only for rearing young treefrogs. The smallest I keep adult frogs in is 50/40/40cm, and that's darts.

You could keep young frogs in there but most would outgrow that size tank in a few months.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Use the small one for practice, just keep plants in there.

Good info on planting etc here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/723034-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html.

Ade


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

id like a bigger one but cant afford one


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Take a look at this page on our website:-

Creating a planted vivarium

This will give you some generic basics and decide on what you want to keep. Once you have some idea of what you want drop me a PM and I will be more than happy to help you out with your plant selections to suit.


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanx for that. when are you updating the last few pointers? cant wait


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

awalton007 said:


> Thanx for that. when are you updating the last few pointers? cant wait


Soon :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

awalton007 said:


> Thanx for that. when are you updating the last few pointers? cant wait





justairplants said:


> Soon :whistling2:


 
Tell Jay to get his finger out! :lol2:


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Tell Jay to get his finger out! :lol2:


Nah....he did his bit...:no1: It's the rest of my bits that are missing....if only there were more hours in the day :lol2:


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

awalton007 said:


> Thanx for that. when are you updating the last few pointers? cant wait


Done at long last :lol2: 
Now onto the next project.....generic planting suggestions and a picture gallery


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, I was resisting posting offsite links, but here's 1 more to throw into the mix: Setting Up Your First Planted Dart Frog Vivarium.

Ade


----------

